# New to BMW, new to Zaino



## variable42 (Mar 15, 2002)

Hello there! I've been reading the BMW forums since about August of last year. I picked up a 2002 325Ci in early February, and finally decided that it was time to try out Zaino. I have titanium silver, so the results aren't as rewarding as if it was black, but I'm certainly impressed. I had used Ibiz prior, and what annoyed me about it (and other waxes) was all the white residue that it left behind. But with Zaino, that's no problem! It's great stuff. :thumb:

I didn't want to wait for the Zaino to arrive, so I got in contact with a distributor in west LA. Robyn and Ira Emus at http://www.lazaino.com. Very nice people. There are also distributors in San Francisco and Anaheim, as I later found out. (Anaheim is much closer to where I live than west LA, but oh well!)

Anyway, here are some links to pictures of my car, fresh after three coats of Z2/ZFX. I also used the Zaino glass polish -- that stuff works really well. When I picked up the car there was this little 1cm-long orange mark on my rear windshield. No amount of Windex affected it, but a couple applications of the glass polish took it right out. I bought pretty much every Zaino product except Z3, and I'm very anxious to try them all out.

Warning: These are LARGE (300kB - 400kB) images:

http://clburnett.com/scratch/car-front1.jpg
http://clburnett.com/scratch/car-rearqtr.jpg
http://clburnett.com/scratch/car-right.jpg
http://clburnett.com/scratch/car-front2.jpg
http://clburnett.com/scratch/car-bg.jpg

P.S. For those interested, these images were taken with a Sony DSC-P1 at Aliso state beach in Aliso Viejo, Orange County, Southern California.

P.P.S. Kudos to Paul Ward, Franco Karzag and of course Jon Shafer (even though I didn't deal with Jon) at Cutter BMW. I purchased the car from them despite living 180 miles away, and when I buy another BMW they'll certainly be getting my business again. :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Car looks great:thumb: I have a feeling you and Alee will become good friends:yikes: He's Mr. Zaino around here 

By the way, I just love when you guys from S. Cali, Fla and Hawaii post those lovely palm tree pics  PA stinks this time of year


----------



## variable42 (Mar 15, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Car looks great:thumb: I have a feeling you and Alee will become good friends:yikes: He's Mr. Zaino around here *


Yeah! I've been reading alee's posts for months. It really makes me wish I would have gotten black, or at least something darker. 



> *By the way, I just love when you guys from S. Cali, Fla and Hawaii post those lovely palm tree pics  PA stinks this time of year *


Ahaha, sorry man. If it's any consolation it's rained practically every day for the past few.  The night I took the above pictures, it rained, and I was at a friend's place visiting so my car was outside during the whole lot.


----------

